# WTF.....over. Defcon system alert this AM.



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

The privately operated DEFCON WARNING system issued an update this morning. They monitor worldwide activity and post updates when warranted.

This came out of the blue this morning:

_This is the DEFCON Warning System. Alert status for 9:43 P.M., Sunday, June 19th, 2016. Condition code is Yellow. DEFCON 3.

There are currently no imminent nuclear threats against the United States at this time, however the situation is considered fluid and can change rapidly.
Multiple sources have confirmed unusual strategic activity in the United States and Russia. At this time, we are unable to ascertain what exactly has caused such a reaction.

Information coming to the DEFCON Warning System indicates high level maneuvers to defuse whatever situation is occurring. We have very little information beyond this.

*At this time, U.S. and Russian forces are in the air, likely moving to control points. We have no reports of any engagements. Domestic assets are moving into defensive positions.
*
The DEFCON Warning System is a private enterprise which monitors world events and assesses nuclear threats against the United States by national entities. It is not affiliated with any government agency and does not represent the alert status of any military branch. The public should make their own evaluations and not rely on the DEFCON Warning System for any strategic planning. At all times, citizens are urged to learn what steps to take in the event of a nuclear attack.

_*WTF??!!*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Fear drives and pays for an agenda.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Could the wild card be Iran, North Korea or something else?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

In case the EMP hits soon, I'd just like to say that it's been nice knowing you folks. Good luck, and good hunting.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Is Obama implementing his 3rd term, we may be closer to martial law then we think....just guessing.


----------



## Osiasya (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello Anxiety, how are you?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd better put BOB in the car and more ammo!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Funny, there has been no activity on Mainsail.

Regardless, I have a feeling something is going to happen before the election, and the event will not be good.

No, not suffering from paranoia, just observant and aware.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Funny, there has been no activity on Mainsail.
> 
> Regardless, I have a feeling something is going to happen before the election, and the event will not be good.
> 
> No, not suffering from paranoia, just observant and aware.


Hey, just because they call you paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to getcha! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SITTING ELF,

Is this message brought by internet or radio?

I monitor all long range xmissions out of Andrews, no unusual activities of recent.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I just checked the monitor, it is working, backed off the squelch to monitor all xmissions, not just global reach.
There has been no heavies coming out of Westover either, just the normal C-130 flights.
Come to think of it, there have been no low level visual nav flights recently. ????


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

always said this site is my canary in the coal mine....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

When the rats run in the mine, you run. Watch the DC elite. My grandfather worked in the mines with mules in addition to the canaries and rats in the 1890's until ww1.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Only thing I can find....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DEFCON

It was at level 3 until 5 minutes ago...went back to 5.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

If the sun don't come up tomorrow, people I have had a good time.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> If the sun don't come up tomorrow, people I have had a good time.


If it doesn't, my caladiums will finally stop wilting in too much sun! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

keep sitting elf -nothing is going on.
I have no warnings or alerts and nothing from the pentigon


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just a few recent special incidents, besides the summer NATO exercises and Russian counterpunches - the US/NATO shot down a Russian drone in the Baltic and US Navy jets scrambled and intercepted Russian fighter bombers attacking an Obammy family picnic reunion in Syria ....


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes. Read superstation95.com. Russia is killing American rebels. Great read giving you a minute by minute description. Verrrry interesting and they say North Korea has moved missiles to the ocean


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

coates776 said:


> Yes. Read superstation95.com. Russia is killing American rebels. Great read giving you a minute by minute description. Verrrry interesting and they say North Korea has moved missiles to the ocean


the Russians backed off after their first bombing run - left the area when the US scrambled jets arrived - waited for the US jets to move off for tanker fueling and then bombed the relief & rescue efforts on the ground .... Obammy only plays hole to hole golf while everyone else is playing a championship level chess game ....


----------

